# GTX 1070 Ti?



## MichaelJackson (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi, I have been running Solaris for many years, but am considering switching to FreeBSD, because of ZFS support which is important to me. So I have four questions that I hope you can help me with?

1) I have an LSI2008 sas card, is it supported?
2) I have a Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070 Ti graphics card, is it supported?
3) I need Virtualbox. Is it supported? Does it work well? Including 3D graphics?
4) ZFS TRIM, is trim supported?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2019)

yes; mps(4)
 yes x11/nvidia-driver
 yes, yes, sort of. emulators/virtualbox-ose
 yes


----------



## MichaelJackson (Apr 2, 2019)

Thanx! 
Just to clarify, regarding the GTX1070Ti driver, Nvidia says it should work with Solaris 11.4 - which it dont. So, are there anyone who has actually tried out GTX 1070 Ti, and FreeBSD?


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Apr 2, 2019)

FWIW: my 1050Ti (with DP connection) worked great until you dropped out of X, then the monitor went into DPMS mode and this was unrecoverable. No idea whether this was the monitor or what - remember reading something about a driver bug but that was last year. I have since dumped Nvidia and just gone straight Intel but this required me to game only on my PS4 or just run older games on the BSD box.

Not the info you needed but thought it might help. This set up worked perfectly when I ran DVI + an older LCD monitor. Once I switched to a 4K monitor and DP, I started having issues.


----------



## shkhln (Apr 2, 2019)

MichaelJackson said:


> So, are there anyone who has actually tried out GTX 1070 Ti, and FreeBSD?



Considering that FreeBSD is not a particularly great gaming platform and there is no support for CUDA, there aren't many people interested in using an expensive GPU for a FreeBSD desktop.



MichaelJackson said:


> Just to clarify, regarding the GTX1070Ti driver, Nvidia says it should work with Solaris 11.4 - which it dont.



Eh, if it works on Linux, it should work on Solaris and FreeBSD as well. Nvidia's Unix driver is pretty much the same thing on all supported systems. Some features are disabled, though.


----------



## MichaelJackson (Apr 5, 2019)

I am using a GTX 1070 Ti for dual booting into Windows when I want to play games. But it would be nice with  accelerated X11 graphics in FreeBSD. 

Nvidia's GTX1070 Ti driver does not work with Solaris 11.4. I dont know why, but that is a fact. v11.4 is new, and the driver is for v11.3.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2019)

MichaelJackson said:


> Nvidia's GTX1070 Ti driver does not work with Solaris 11.4. I dont know why, but that is a fact. v11.4 is new, and the driver is for v11.3.


Kernel ABI is probably different between the two versions. You can get the same issues on FreeBSD if you try to use a driver built for 11.1 on 11.2 for example. But as long as you keep things up to date you don't have to worry about it too much. 

With every new minor release (the upcoming 11.3 for example) there's always a 3 month transition period. During that time packages still get built for 11.2 and depending on the kernel ABI changes this could cause issues with kernel modules (like the NVidia driver). You can either wait it out until 11.2 expires and packages start getting built for 11.3 or you can build it from ports so it gets built against the exact kernel you have.


----------

